

GeddyJS: the original MVC Node framework adds Mongo-style queries for any DB - techwraith
http://geddyjs.org

======
techwraith
Geddy added a ton of stuff for this release:

\- Brand new Web site with extensive docs

\- Removed models from geddy core, moved into Model project

\- Removed utilities from geddy core, moved into Utilities project

\- Removed router from geddy core, replaced with Barista

\- Added view helpers

\- Added model as a dependency

\- Added utilities as a dependency

\- Added barista as a dependency

\- Added the geddy console command for CLI access to apps

\- Added the geddy jake command to run Jake tasks in the app environment

\- Added a ton of tests

\- Fixed a ton of bugs

